# GRUB bootloader. How to fix it or remove it?



## claycad (Jun 27, 2008)

I recently installed Ubuntu 9.10 x64 on my PC. I had Windows 7 pro x64 already installed and I installed Ubuntu on a separate hard drive. When I installed ubuntu it also installed GRUB 1.97b4 bootloader, which worked fine. I am new to linux so I was messing with ubuntu and thought I messed something up so I reinstalled ubuntu again. 

After I reinstalled it GRUB wouldn’t load so I can’t boot either ubuntu or windows. It was bringing up a prompt that said “rescue.grub>” then said to hit TAB for a list of commands. I did, and tried some of the commands (although I had no idea what they were) but nothing was happening. So I completely removed the drive that I had ubuntu installed on thinking that GRUB was installed on only that disk and anticipating that my windows drive would boot fine after I removed the ubuntu drive. Nope, now I get an error “GRUB loading….no such disk found” then it brings up the prompt “grub rescue>”. 

I figured that I would just repair the windows MBR, so I boot up my Windows 7 disc and choose the repair option then went to the cmd prompt and repaired the MBR using the bootsect command, it said it repaired successfully but windows still will not boot, it just keeps giving me the prompt “grub rescue>” so how do I either fix GRUB so I can choose to boot to windows or remove GRUB completely. Once I get the problem solved I do plan on reinstalling ubuntu but for now I would be happy just to be able to boot my windows.

Thanks.


----------



## claycad (Jun 27, 2008)

I found a tutorial that tells me to use the command bootrec to restore the windows bootloader. I have been using bootsect to repair it. I'm not sure what the differnece between bootsect and bootrec is, but hopefully it will work.


----------

